# Vetassess practical results.



## dannyt

Hi everyone 
I did a General Electrician practical assessment for Vetassess at the beginning of Sept in Belfast but I still have not received any results. I rang their office in Melbourne but all they can tell me is "my assessment is in progress". 

Is there anybody else in a similar position or can anybody give me an indication of how long I can expect to wait to get my results?
Cheers
dannyt


----------



## phk

Hi Dannyt
I did mine december 3rd in blackburn, got my result day or two before christmas. nice presi from santa


----------



## dannyt

phk said:


> Hi Dannyt
> I did mine december 3rd in blackburn, got my result day or two before christmas. nice presi from santa


Just got word from them today to apologise for the delay my assessor has been out of the country and I should have my results within 5 to 7 working days so fingers crossed.


----------



## Bexbob

How did u get on then??


----------



## dannyt

Yea I got the results in the middle of October passed. Was offered sponsorship in Western Australia at the beginning of November started work out here on the 4th of Jan so I've been here a month now and loving every min of it.


----------



## Bexbob

what kind of work are you doing then?

where did you find your sponsor??

i really want to get out of here lol, but ive read so many people struggling and waiting over 12 months, what advise can you give then if you dont mind, as i have just started the application,

what was involved in the practical?

sorry for all the questions, i hope to be able to answer some for people once me and the missus get out there!

im excited


----------



## dannyt

Bexbob said:


> what kind of work are you doing then?
> 
> where did you find your sponsor??
> 
> i really want to get out of here lol, but ive read so many people struggling and waiting over 12 months, what advise can you give then if you dont mind, as i have just started the application,
> 
> what was involved in the practical?
> 
> sorry for all the questions, i hope to be able to answer some for people once me and the missus get out there!
> 
> im excited


I'm an industrial electrician working in the mining industry since 2004. And got sponsored by a mining company in Kalgoorlie Western Australia.

The best place to find work is a website www.seek.com.au but nowhere will even look at you without passing your skills assessment and getting an OTSR Cert.

What's your back ground is it industrial or domestic ?

The practical involves a 40 min theory test so brush up on Power Factor Correction, 3phase formulas, power triangle, sine waves, ohms law and impedance formulas. 
Then you have to wire a single phase distribution board with a 2 way lighting circuit and two socket circuits. So there will be bending of PVC conduit involved.

Then you will have to wire a motor control circuit it can be a simple stop start circuit or it can be a forward reverse or a remote stop start or something like that. Once your finished and the circuit is tested the assessor will ask you to leave for a few mins, he will put a fault on the circuit and ask you to find it.

Then comes safe isolation you will have to isolate a circuit, I had to isolate a water heating element. Basically the assessor will be standing beside you and you have to tell him step by step what your doing as your doing it. He deducts marks if you do something unsafe, so you have to test your meter to a known live every time you use it.

Hope this helps a bit give me a shout if you need any more help. 
P.S you should be excited I'm only here a month and my mrs and I love it. There is nothing like getting up every morn to sunshine. Oh by the way where is your assessment ?


----------



## Bexbob

i am a domestic/comercial electrician with 14 yrs total experience,

i am just doing the vetasses online assesment and making sure i fill everything in as best as possible, the ebaying some things to put towards all the costs lol

so once i get this sorted , finding a sponsor and getting out there doesnt have to take all that long from your experience anyway!

thats good news,

i better get some revision done, as motors and formulas etc i havent done since college almost lol,

now the board, circuits and plastic conduit i should sail through though!


----------



## Bexbob

safe isolation i assume you mean lock off the breaker and put a warning notice on it, then test prove test lol


----------



## dannyt

Bexbob said:


> safe isolation i assume you mean lock off the breaker and put a warning notice on it, then test prove test lol


Yea exactly that, just a big thing is that every time you use your meter you have to test it on a known live. They will provide a known live for you. So if you test your circuit and it's dead straight away test your meter on known live.

Once you have passed your paper based assessment Vetassess will send you some study guides anyway and some sample questions.

This is the slowest part of it dealing with Vetassess. So brace yourself it could take the best part of a few months to actually get a practical assessment.


----------



## Bexbob

Paper based done at home or online?

Thankyou for the advise!
What is your other half doing ??


----------



## dannyt

Bexbob said:


> Paper based done at home or online?
> 
> Thankyou for the advise!
> What is your other half doing ??


After getting certified copies of my papers and reference letters I had to post them to Vetassess's Melbourne offices.

The wife was a Laboratory Supervisor at home and luckily enough she was offered a job as a Laboratory Supervisor here within a week. 
What Part of Oz do you intend on coming to ???


----------



## paulgrossi83

Hi guys, I'm also an Electrician, I'm at the very early stages of the vetassess procedure with the idea if applying for WA state sponsorship. I have worked in the oil and gas industry for the last 5 years and previous to this I was primarily Industrial spark. I'm hoping to move out with my fiancé who is a lawyer. Just wondering if you could give me and hits tips advice etc on prospects, visa application timescale etc. any of your info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## paulgrossi83

Any hint and tips, I mean! Bloody predictive iPhone!


----------



## dannyt

paulgrossi83 said:


> Hi guys, I'm also an Electrician, I'm at the very early stages of the vetassess procedure with the idea if applying for WA state sponsorship. I have worked in the oil and gas industry for the last 5 years and previous to this I was primarily Industrial spark. I'm hoping to move out with my fiancé who is a lawyer. Just wondering if you could give me and hits tips advice etc on prospects, visa application timescale etc. any of your info would be greatly appreciated.


Hi the time line for your Vetasses will be probably around 3 to 4 months by the time you get your Practical results from Oz. You then have to apply to WA government for State sponsorship this normally takes around 3 weeks you will have to send them a copy of your passport your Vetasses assessment and your CV. If you are successful here you can apply for your Visa. Your eligibility is worked out here on a points system you have to have 65 points to be eligible, you get points for experience etc. 
You will more than likely find that you only get 60 points. If you intend on using your wife's profession to get the 65 points she will have to have her skills assessed by an Australian authority. Your only other option is to do an IELTS English test. With this visa you have to live in your nominated state for at least 2 yrs. and roughly takes around 2 to 3 months. 
There are a couple of rigs of the coast of Perth but I don't know a lot about how they recruit. 
Hope this info helps.


----------



## paulgrossi83

Hi again. Thanks for that. Yeh, your bang on, I came up to 60 points but it says online that if your partners job is on the SOL you get the other 5 points. Hope so anyway. 

How's is the money out there for the industry in general. If your working in the mines do you live in a camp or are you home every night. I hear there are alot of refinerys also down that way so hopefully plenty petrochemical work for me.

Can't wait to get out there. Currently live in Spain, this has been our motive to continue the relaxed lifestyle, rather than move back to the UK where there's nothing to go back for apart from family.

One more thing, is renting and buying houses quite expensive, or are there nice areas with reasonable prices? 

Thanks again.
Paul


----------



## dannyt

paulgrossi83 said:


> Hi again. Thanks for that. Yeh, your bang on, I came up to 60 points but it says online that if your partners job is on the SOL you get the other 5 points. Hope so anyway.
> 
> How's is the money out there for the industry in general. If your working in the mines do you live in a camp or are you home every night. I hear there are alot of refinerys also down that way so hopefully plenty petrochemical work for me.
> 
> Can't wait to get out there. Currently live in Spain, this has been our motive to continue the relaxed lifestyle, rather than move back to the UK where there's nothing to go back for apart from family.
> 
> One more thing, is renting and buying houses quite expensive, or are there nice areas with reasonable prices?
> 
> Thanks again.
> Paul


Hi Paul 
If your partner has a skill on the SOL list you do get 5 points but her qualification will have to be assessed also.

The money is pretty good when you get out here you will only get a Pervisional electrical workers permit so chances are you will only get work as a trades assistant until you do your ETL course (Electrical Trade Licensing) this takes 2 weeks and there is a few places in Perth that do it. So as a trades assistant you will make around $35 p/h. When you get your licence it will be around $45-$50 p/h.

As for working in the mines and living in a camp it depends on the mine if you relocate to Kalgoorlie you can be home every night. If you go to a mine in the Pilbira you live in a camp 2wks on 1wk off fly in and out.

Now to the rent over here, brace yourself it's pretty expensive. A 2 bedroom apartment in a nice neighbourhood is going to cost at least $400 per week. A 3 bedroom house in a very good neighbourhood is going to cost at least $700 per week. Food shopping is roughly same price as UK. A log neck bottle of beer in a pub here between $7-$10.

Give me a shout if you need more info
Danny.


----------



## paulgrossi83

Thanks alot Danny. Much appreciated. I'll be in touch again no doubt. 

Oh, one last thing, who will actuall do the assessment if my girlfriends qualifications?


----------



## dannyt

paulgrossi83 said:


> Thanks alot Danny. Much appreciated. I'll be in touch again no doubt.
> 
> Oh, one last thing, who will actuall do the assessment if my girlfriends qualifications?


I haven't a clue mate. Who ever it is it's almost guaranteed that it will take months it might not be a bad idea to consider doing the IELTS test they are held in nearly every country in the world fairly regularly it will cost less than a second skills assessment and you will get either 10 or 15 points if you pass therefore you get well above your 65 points.


----------



## thereds

Hi guys. Does the IELTS test have to be the general or academic one?


----------



## jaxs

Hi how much does the practical cost in the UK for electrician !! We have just lodged paper vettasses , fingers crossed done IELTS get results Saturday with a pass hopefully !!! We r then going to apply for state Sponsership to WA !! Any advise greatly received !! Thanxs jaxs .


----------



## qazi

i want to start my process with vitasses my categary is Confrence and Event Manager i did my MBA in Finance and MA economics and have 8 year experiance in event management i want to start aplly personaly from pakistan can any body help me


----------



## gsj2000

Hi,
I am from india and doing vetassess trade test for immigration purpose.
Now document varified by vetassess and waiting for trade test.
Preparing for IELTS also.
Hope evrything will be fine.


----------



## angelofmercy186

hey, new to the forum and looking to move over as a sparky. just wondering, how much does it cost for the vetassess and if passed,does it run out as looking to move in within a couple o year,not straight away.


----------



## markoxo

hi Danny, if you could email me on mark_oxtoby @ yahoo . co. uk got my practical assessment and just wanted to ask you a few questions. Cheers buddy


----------



## steevg

Man, glad I don't have to go through all that again, was bad enough doing the practical stuff in NZ in mid 90's after 20 years working in the UK - I got complacent with the UK ways and forgot most of the formulae. When it came to revision time, it came hard! Well done!


----------

